# Projekt Level-Stop-Gilde



## MadMosby (1. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele nun seit 3 Wochen wieder World of Warcraft (insgesamt spiele ich seit 2007). Nach einer Weile ist mir klar geworden, wie unglaublich viel Content in Azeroth bzw. der Scherbenwelt steckt und ich es traurig finde, dass viele Spieler direkt zum aktuellen Content springen wollen. Dabei gibt es in der Welt der Kriegskunst noch viel mehr zu entdecken als den aktuellen Raidcontent. Mich macht es fast schon traurig, da ich persönlich einges der alten Raids nicht gesehen habe. Und da kam mir die Idee einer Level-Stop-Raidgilde. Stellt euch vor: Dem bösen Illidan das Handwerk legen, Kil'Jaeden wieder Richtung Nether schicken, Naxxramas nochmal erlben, Arthas die Fresse polieren oder die Welt von Todesschwinge zu berfreien. Und dann natürlich auch den neuen Content. Jedoch alles mit seiner Zeit!

*Was ist eine Level-Stop-Gilde?*

Level-Stop bedeutet, dass es eine gewisse Levelgrenze gibt, an die sich alle Mitglieder zu halten haben. Sinn dahinter ist einerseits, dass die Levelfortschritte der einzelnen Mitglieder nicht zu weiter auseinander gehen (die einen leveln halt schneller wie die anderen) und andererseits gibt es somit die Möglichkeit den alten Raidcontent mit gewissen Reiz neu zu erleben.

*Was sind die Regeln?:*

Der aktuelle Level-Stopp muss immer eingehalten werden. Erbstücke sind nicht erlaubt (da diese nicht jeder bestitzt). Gestartet wird von Level 1. Die Levelstopps sind 40/60/70/80/85/90. Die neuen Levelbereiche (Scherbenwelt, Nordend, Cata-Gebiete und Pandaria) dürfen erst aktiv erforscht werden, wenn es die Level-Stopps zulassen (zB die Scherbenwelt ab LS 70). Alles Klassen bzw. Rassenkombos sind erlaubt. Todesritter werden erst ab LS 80 zugelassen. Instanzen sollten in erster Linie, wenn möglich, gemeinsam absolviert werden. 

*Eckdaten des Projektes:*

Name: wird abgestimmt 
Max. 40 Mitglieder
Fraktion: Allianz
Server: wird ebenfalls abgestimmt
Klassen/Rollen sollten ausgeglichen in der Gilde vorkommen ( z.B. max. 3 Furor-Krieger) -> das gleiche gilt für Berufe. Ebenfalls schön wäre ein bunter Rassenmix, aber das ist zweitrangig.
Mindestalter: 18+ 
*
Raidzeiten:*
zwei Abende unter der Woche (sollte abgestimmt werden): 19:30-22:30
So: 14:30-17:30

Diese Raidzeiten solltet ihr euch vor Augen halten, bevor ihr euch bewerbt.

Ich bin gerade dabei die Gildenwebsite/Forum aufzubauen: http://wowgilden.net/No_Name

TS-Server wird ebenfalls noch organisiert!

Zudem suche ich natürlich Leute, die leitende Aufgaben mit mir übernehmen wollen. Alleine kann man sowas natürlich nicht bewerkstelligen.
*
Was erwarte ich von dem Projekt:*

Von dem Projekt erwarte ich den Start einer freundschaftlichen Gemeinde, deren Reiz von WoW das Zusammenspiel ist, und nicht der höchste Gearscore und besten DPS-Zahlen. Zudem hat man Lust alles mal zu entdecken und zu meistern. Und das in Gemeinschaft. Alle Mitglieder sollten natürlich eine gewisse Aktivität (nicht bloß einmal die Woche), Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft mitbringen. Auch ist Geldud bei so einem Projekt gefragt. Solltet ihr schneller voran kommen wie andere beim Leveln, dann habt trotzdem Verständnis und bleibt entspannt. Spaß und Humor steht natürlich an erster Stelle genau das selbe gilt für Reallife! 

Wir werden natürlich auch erst dann richtig loslegen, wenn wir eine gewisse Anzahl an Mitglieder haben (10-15)

Hab ich euer Interesse geweckt? Einfach diesem Post antworten oder mir eine PN senden.

Ps.: Schamane Heal/Ele ist schon von mir vergeben 

Freundliche Grüße MadMosby


----------



## Rawhead (1. September 2013)

MadMosby schrieb:


> Nach einer Weile ist mir klar geworden, wie unglaublich viel Content in Azeroth bzw. der Scherbenwelt steckt und ich es traurig finde, dass viele Spieler direkt zum aktuellen Content springen wollen. Dabei gibt es in der Welt der Kriegskunst noch viel mehr zu entdecken als den aktuellen Raidcontent.


da hast du vollkommen recht, es gibt so unglaublich viel zu tun und zu entdecken, aber viele schätzen das überhaupt nicht
gogogo auf maxlevel und dann rummosern das es ja sowas von langweilig ist
allerdings wird es schon schwer mit deinem Projekt, und ich weiß wovon ich rede
spiele seit mitte BC, aber erst seit 2,5 Jahren in einer Levelstopgilde, und das war die beste Entscheidung
habe in der Zeit mehr vom Spiel gesehen und erlebt als die ganze Zeit davor
Höhen und Tiefen gibts natürlich auch, das bleibt nicht aus, aber es hat sich alles gefestigt und läuft absolut super
aber man braucht halt Zeit, da die Stops vor allem bei den Endcontents doch recht lange sind, aber es gibt ja genug zu erledigen

wir gehen in gut 2 Wochen nach Cata, dann gibts wieder viel neues zu entdecken

dir viel Erfolg,sollte das Projekt starten, es gibt wirklich viel zu sehen in Azeroth, denn das Spiel besteht nicht nur aus dem Endcontent


----------



## MadMosby (1. September 2013)

Ja ich denke es wird nicht einfach Spieler für so etwas zu begeistern und weiterhin zu motivieren aber die Hoffnung geb ich nicht auf


----------

